# PBAD 2008 Free Neuter for Pits and Pit Mixes-Nashville!!!



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

-In accordance with Nashville's Pit Bull Awareness Day-On-October 25, 2008
FREE Neuter for Pit/Pit Mix Males!
(Provided by Fix for Life)
Vouchers will be issued for Free Spay for Pit/Pit Mix Females - to be redeemed at Fix for Life.

An appointment is required for the Free Neuter - and space is limited

Please join us for Nashville's Pit Bull Awareness Day.
It will be October 25, 2008 at Lucky Pup in Edgehill Village from 11am - 2pm

Other events planed for Nashville's Pit Bull Awareness Day will include lots of educational material, training demonstration/tips for basic obedience, and Adopt-a-Bulls from a few local Bully friendly rescues.


----------

